
Jay Carney’s Response to Dean Baquet - interlocutor
https://medium.com/@jaycarney/jay-carney-s-response-to-dean-baquet-c0407042e893
======
jdp23
TL;DR: NYT's failure to fact-check is "indefensible". Your turn.

An interesting question for the moderators: is this also a followup that
should be penalized, or (since the original stories aren't on the front page)
should it be penalty-free?

